# Anyone listens to classical music from internet radios?



## PavelC (Oct 6, 2012)

We all know that creating the perfect musical library might be pricey. As a student, I tend to buy only the definitive compositions and interpretations that I enjoy, otherwise there's youtube, but the quality is not something to enjoy. 
Recently I made use of the "Radio" section in iTunes. To my amazement, the "Classical" music genre offers some nice stations. Just for a week since it has been used, Hummel, Krammer, Cramer, Locatelli, Leoncavallo, Morlacchi, and other composers, to my regret I never heard of, started catching my interest more and more.


I would like it you to share your experience with an internet, or simple radio. Any recommendations?


P.S. Radio is something very dear to me. It's how I discovered classical music. While being in the US as an exchange student, my host dad would always let KAGU, a local classical radio station play through the house, and I can say that has had a great impact on me.
PP.S. No advertising intended, but one, favorite station is Venice Classic Radio (it's on iTunes).


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've used Songza, but their selection is a little repetitive.

For Canadians: CBC2 has some good shows on weekend mornings.

EDIT: or non-Canadians, I suppose, since the CBC has an internet radio station.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes!

Radio Mozart:

http://www.radiomozart.net/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## musicican (Mar 7, 2013)

I use the Naxos Music Library Database (via my library) - remote access.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Via I tunes Classical King FM, KUSC, Minnesota, Wyoming, Austin, BBC (mostly), Catalunya Musica, CBC, Celtic melt, CINEMIX


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

poconoron said:


> Yes!
> 
> Radio Mozart:
> 
> http://www.radiomozart.net/Pages/default.aspx


Yeah, this is one I found also, on a Mozart forum. Quite nice to just let it roll in the background, you never know what's coming up next. I wonder if they still play only single movements and not complete pieces?


----------



## PavelC (Oct 6, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Yeah, this is one I found also, on a Mozart forum. Quite nice to just let it roll in the background, you never know what's coming up next. I wonder if they still play only single movements and not complete pieces?


Radio Mozart disappointed me for the same very reasons, single movements and fragments of pieces. Yes, they still keep them.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

From time to time I listen to Classical Radio Internet broadcasts like BBC R3, CBC, Swedish Radio P2 et al, maybe a few hours each week (fx. More often during the PROMS Season), and I used to subscribe to Spotify but stopped two years ago, coz I am a tactile guy and I find it a little sterile, holding and smelling a 50 year old LP cover and playing that black disc will always be superior to and streamed alternative for an old sod like me... 

/ptr


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I use MOG internet streaming. I can listen to almost to any cd I want on here. I pay $5 a month to use it on my Squeezebox Touch with Panasonic Speakers. So yeah life is good for me.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I use the Rhapsody streaming service. Almost everything anyone would need is available there. Of course, it's not exactly radio, more like access to their cloud storage. The sound is nearly CD quality to my aging ears, but the gaps between continuous movements can be quite annoying. I feel that CD's may already be obsolete.


----------



## Plum (Mar 11, 2013)

New to the forum.

I usually have classical music playing throughout the house 24/7 via Sonos using Tunein Radio. There are several stations I switch to, but the one I have on the most is a public radio station out of Portland Oregon, KQAC 89.9. I've found it to be a great station, playing an extremely good selection, not very repetitive.


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, I was going to say TuneIn Radio, but *plum* beat me to the punch. It's really rich and allows you to tune in to dozens of classical music stations around the world.

The usual problem with that, of course, is that music is interspersed with talk, ads, jingles, etc. If I just want to have classical music "roll" while I'm doing something else, I use *Accuradio*. With the exception of the common issue of "slicing" complete works into separate movements, I found it really excellent. It's got something like 14-15 classical music channels, and you can block the artists you don't really want to hear (for me that would be people like Andrea Bocelli or Russel Watson  ). But overall it's great, and over the years it introduced me to many little known pieces that have become my favorites - e.g., Francisco Mignone's cycle "Valsas de Esquina".

RD


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

I've just remembered another one. Do you know Swissradio.ch? Complete operas 24/7, even though most of them are the less-well-known, off-the-beaten-path ones. Still, an unbelievable channel:

http://www.swissradio.ch/menu/discography/klassik/opern/index.htm

RD


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

My local radio station has lots of great programing and streams for free. They also have an iPad/iPhone app.

http://www.wdav.org


----------

